# datei reinziehen in audacious2 funktioniert nicht mehr

## pieter_parker

nach dem letzten update auf audacious2  2.2 funktioniert es nicht mehr wenn ich eine .mp3 datei in das player oder playlisten fenster reinziehen will

es passiert einfach nichts

woran koennte das liegen und was kann ich tun damit es wieder funktioniert !?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das hat noch mehr macken. Wenn ich nen mp3 Stream ala "audacious2 http://strem.mp3" aufrufe dann hängt er ihn an die Liste an, anstatt sie zu leeren.

Sebastian

----------

## b3cks

Seit dem Update funktioniert so einiges nicht mehr. Bei mir ist es akut das Status-Icon. Ein Rechtsklick bewirkt ein leeres Menü, beim Mousehover sieht man keine Infos zum aktuellen Track mehr. Streams brechen, wie bei einer recht alten Version schonmal, wieder häufig ab, wobei auch mal gerne der ganze Player mit abschmirgelt und die Config zerstört.

Sowohl im Audacious-Forum als auch bei b.g.o ist ja auch schon einiges verzeichnet. Eigentlich unbegreiflich wie sowas stable sein kann.

----------

